# Type of work Experience Required



## Reet (May 3, 2013)

Hello,

I hv done my masters in computer applications. What i want 2 know is i want 2 apply for Canadian PR(Skilled Workers), bt i hv experience in teaching in India. SO cud u pls tell if it will work 4 applying 4 Canadian PR??

Thanks


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

H Reet,

I read this article Canada loses 55,000 jobs in March; unemployment rate rises to 7.2 per cent | Balance Sheet - Yahoo! Finance Canada. i'm not sure if canada is the best choice for migrating.

I will check with my friend who is in canada and i will post u on this

u can post this in canada forum too on this site itself

regards.


----------

